# not what i needed, more bad news



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well folks i hate to ask again

but i need your good thoughts once again

my oldest son Derek,27 years old come August 21st and 6.5 yr US NAVY VET.went to the Va today(i took him in)

last week he was there and they did some testing for a health issue hes had for a few years now,constant diarreha.

they did a few test and said "you need to come back next week for an endoscopy and colonoscopy.

well we went today,i sat there for nearly 4 hours,pacing back and forth

because we had dealt with these same issues with his mother about 2 years back. i paced back and forth for those 4 hours,fearing the worst(because of previous experience)

while he was in the recovery room,they called me and we had a chat with the Dr. that did the procedure today.

my worst fears became reality,

his colon is completely full of polyps.not a good sign.they took several biopsies,should have the results by next week.

the Dr. did say that with that many polyps(literally thousands and thousands of them) that he would to have his colon removed.

with his mom having the same health problem(it is hereditary).

i fear the worst because i had a friend who lost their son (nearly the same age) last summer for the same exact issue.

i did ask the VA Dr. if it was possible for him to have the same surgeon that his mother had. he told me that that was up to the VA,but highly doubtful.

i feel like such a bad father right now because there is nothing i can do for him. i dont like feeling helpless like this.

as a parent this isnt the kind of news you want to hear.

i love my son dearly and dont want anything bad to happen to him.

hes my oldest and we have always had a special connection.

not that me and my youngest arent close,because we are.

but there has always been something special between me and my oldest.

im not a religious person,nor is he.

but i am asking all of you good folks for your thoughts and prayers right now


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Praying for the best for your son. Get DAV and the other vet groups to help you get the va to let him go to the doctor his mother had. I have had many dealings with the va as have my friends. The more resources used the better. Again I wish your son the best.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from the Mile High, Godspeed for a complete recovery for your son!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very sad to hear this Tim, my thoughts are with you and your wife and for a complete recovery for your son.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers going out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also sent from the great white North, be positive.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers to your son and entire family Tim. Be sure your younger son is having regular(probably yearly) colonoscopys.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone

ya'll are some the nicest folks i have never met,and yet proud to call my friends

and i dont call many folks my friends

so that says something special about ya'll

we are trying to talk our youngest to going in for a colonoscopy

he did have a dna test done when his mother was diagnosed(because she has the hereditary form of colon cancer),his dna test came back negative for the gene. so he doesnt think its necessary to get a colonoscopy. but just for peace of mind i wish he would do it.

the Dr. at the VA even said he should get one done just to be sure.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You're doing all you can, Tim, so feel secure in that.

Thoughts and prayers on the way from Michigan.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

so sorry to hear this, that's rough. my prayers going out for your sons total recovery and that GOD will help you through this time of trial.

stay positive and do not lose hope.there are advances in medicine every day and with GOD nothing is impossible.


----------



## Fishshoot (Feb 22, 2013)

You got my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Tim our Thoughts and Prayers go out to you your Son and family---God Bless*

* skip&sharon*


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent. God Bless.

Jim


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers sent also for a speedy recovery for your son.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just an update

my son was supposed to have surgery last month at the VA in Mineapolis

there was supposed to be a specialist there to assist the VA's surgeon

well we got down to the twin cities the morning of his scheduled surgery

played the hurry up and wait game that the govt does

then they finally took him in and put him under and were going to do the procedure

shorty there after the surgeon comes out and says " we have a problem"

the wife and were like "oh crap,whats wrong"

she tells us the specialist that was supposed to come in and assist here was unable to come due to the fact that his contract with the VA had expired back in June,and this is now october and they just found this out....

then she said she was uncomfortable doing the procedure her self and she was going to just recomend that he goes to the ABBOT RECTOL/COLON clinic.

so this is a good thing,this is the same place my wife had her procedure,and he is getting the same surgeon my wife.

so all in all it has turned out for the better,and his procedure is next monday

so we all are patiently waiting for the best out come possible

just thought i would let ya'll know where we are at with this

thanks for your kind thought and prayers

Tim,Kris,Derek


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks for the update, good luck to your son on the referral and God speed on the process and recovery.......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Things happen for a reason, sounds like it will place him in the right hands. Thoughts and prayers sent...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Eric, thats exactly what my wife said

the day he was supposed to have the procedure at the VA we all woke up late,then we hit every stop light red on our way out of town and every stop light red in minneapolis,then couldnt find decent parking right at the VA. everything that could go wrong seemed to be going wrong that day.

my wife told me and Derek just relax,all this is happening for a reason

i think she was right

now he will be in the hands of one of the best surgeons in the mid west for this type of surgery

thank the gods for all that went wrong for things to go this way

once again i must thank you folks for the kind words,thoughts and prayers


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

could be God is answering all the prayers for your son and lining things up for his recovery. keep the faith and stay positive. sometimes GOD allows trials and tribulation in order to build faith.I believe he has great things planned for your son. my prayers will continue for as long as you need them


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thank you kiyote

ive never been a religious person

but the older i get,the more things i see and experience in life make me wonder if it isnt possible that there isnt an omnipotent being looking over us

not that i have converted and have become religious,but its got me thinking


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's never to late to make reservations for the happy hunting grounds. But there's only one way to get there...????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

thinking is good. it is in fact the single most important decision any human will ever make. seek and you shall find. ignore teachings of man seek HIM and GOD will draw you. that's all I will say on subject unless you ask.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like good news Tim !! My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Prayers sent too you and your family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*OUR Thoughts and Prayers are also sent to your family from us to GOD--God is Great He love's us all---------- God Bless - Skip & Sharon*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks everyone


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

will be thinking of your family in these tough times, speedy recovery and good health for all.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ok another update

my sons had his surgery this past monday

after 6 hours in the O.R. it was finally done,all went as the surgeon had hoped and planned that it would

Derek is doing quit well considering the major trauma his body had just gone through

the nurses and the surgeon are impressed that he is doing as well as he is this soon after the surgery.

he is up and walking more than they figured he would be. his bowels are making all the proper noises and he is starting to eat solid foods already too.

all of these are good things and just what the surgeon wants to see him doing,but she is still amazed that he is doing this as quickly as he is.

hes got some pain,which is expected, but doesnt use the pain medication pump hardly at all.

in about 8 weeks he will be having the second half of this procedure

we all are very very thank full to all of you for your kind thoughts and prayers

and what the heck im gonna say this even, may god bless each and every one of you folks


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update, very glad to hear it is good news. Hopefully he will have all these problems behind him very soon.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news SGB!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the blessing Tim. You know, we are your extended family, at this point we've had constant contact for three years with you. We've shared our lives back and forth, had a bunch of laughs teased one another and worried about each others families. so we've already been blessed by you....but some of us need all the help we can get.

Give Derek our best and Momma a hug and remember we aren't your real family(you can tell because we don't come over for thanksgiving and eat all your food and drink all your beer), but we'll be there for you,. let us know if we can help !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Well stated, YD.

Getting your son back to normal will be its own reward.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

+10 YD!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

you guys are the greatest

ifn any of you are in my neck of the woods on the holidays,feel free to get a hold of me

my wife is a fabulous cook and we wouldnt mind feeding ya at all,i will even supply beer. but you better like DOS EQUIS

its the only beer i drink now a days


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Amber?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220swift said:


> Amber?


of course

people ask why i like that beer

i think its because im part hispanic

also the reason the only hard liquor i drink is tequila


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I didn't know you had to be any certain ethnic background to like beer..................XX amber is at the top of my list also... :beerchug:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i am also part german lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

XX is the product of a German brew master..........................


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Also sent from the great white North, be positive.


Adding our prayers to yours Rick , wishing your son a speedy recovery , sneaky ..


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Adding my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Good to hear your son is doing well. We'll keep the prayers headed your way.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Maintain a positive attuide and that will help him with recovery. We are all thinking of him and is in our payers.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks every one

it means a lot to us knowing that you all care


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry Tim I have been away. great news so far and I wish him all best in the upcoming procedures. My thoughts are with you and all your family.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tim sorry to hear about your sons issues. Glad to hear he is doing better. I will pray for for everyone to be able to heal and stay positive. Take this time thru the holidays to rest and spend as much time as you can with the family. Nothing else is more important!

Rodney


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well my son is home from the hospital as of last week

doing well,all things considered.

for now he has a colostomy bag,but that is short term

his next procedure is in about 8 weeks or so

that will be to reverse the ileectomy and to get rid of the bag and hook his plumbing back up

hes taking it all quit well and is feeling better by the day

we wont be doing much of anything for the holidays except sitting at home as a family

no big feast or going any where else as he doesnt feel up to going and visiting folks and havinf to answer every ones questions over and over again.

hes on a low fiber diet so we are just going to have a normal day at home and be thankful for every thing that we have,like each other.

thanks again to all of you for your kindness and prayers in this troubling time my immediate family has been through,it really does mean a lot as i like to think of all of you as my friends and extended family


----------

